# HF DC for $140?



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Just got my newest email with the 2hp DC on sale and with a coupon I could get it for about $140. Is that a good deal or not worth it? Really just using it for a table saw. Don't have a plainer or jointer right now, and if/when I get those, I will probably move the DC to them as to not have a long pipe run.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It is a good deal!*

The HF DC is probably the most popular DC out there and has been the subject of many modifications on this forum and on You Tube.
this thread is a good one:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collection-improvement-expriment-23236/index2/#post1764057

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=harbor+freight+dust+collector+modifications+


----------

